# Will past insolvency ( Debt relief order) inhibit my chances of work visa USA?



## ShedEscapee (May 21, 2013)

I'm currently half way through a Debt relief order, with no change in my circumstances ( I returned to studying). I would like to move to America in late 2014 early 2015 ( friend/potential re-uniting of relationship) and would like to know how my insolvency may affect me? I'll be discharged by then, but will I need to declare it.

Thanks in advance ( I'm a newbie)


----------



## MisterJD (May 20, 2013)

ShedEscapee said:


> I'm currently half way through a Debt relief order, with no change in my circumstances ( I returned to studying). I would like to move to America in late 2014 early 2015 ( friend/potential re-uniting of relationship) and would like to know how my insolvency may affect me? I'll be discharged by then, but will I need to declare it.
> 
> Thanks in advance ( I'm a newbie)


Generally speaking, on various immigration forms you have to state your previous insolvency. The reasoning behind this is that a large majority of new immigrants in the United States, upon receiving PR status (colloquially known as obtaining a green card) are becoming wards of the state in one way or the other. As a result, the US government is tightening up. Also, insolvency is a question that is requested by a lot of employers in the United States on a job application, and a large majority will request your SSN number on a job application in order to run a credit check. 

As a side note, I am not sure if the UK uses Equifax and Transunion as the credit reporting agencies. For instance, in Canada and the United States, a person's credit history follows them. In my own case, I received an auto loan in the United States last year, and the bank ran BOTH my Canadian and American Social numbers to determine if I was a good fit. They did this because the credit reporting agencies (Equifax and Transunion) operate in both nations. 

Lastly, always be completely honest in an immigration form. The last thing you want to do is lie, and then they eventually find out. 

I hope this information helps!


----------



## mrussell39 (Mar 28, 2012)

Your UK credit history does not transfer with you. Pluses and minuses in that regard. You will have to build your credit history from scratch. I opened a bank account and obtained a Pre pay type credit card the year before I moved. I did this whilst on a visit without issue or permanent address. I did not need a SSN either. This has helped as within 12 months I now have a good credit score. I advise you apply for a SSN as soon as you can as you will need it!!!! Pay your bills on time. Get a few credit cards rotate their usage, car loan (this can be arranged before you leave the UK).

Good luck


----------



## corawhite07 (May 1, 2014)

Yes i agree with you buddy. You have are a great adviser


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
The two key credit reference agencies in the UK are Equifax & Experian.
This means that there is no guarantee that these companies keep data held in one country separate from that held in another.
You would need to check small print and data protection rules - to ensure your credit data cannot be transferred "internally" between these types of companies.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

UK Data protection Act ensures they cant shift the rating to the USA. Yes i know all about the sneaky behaviour going on but thats the law and hopefully they follow it.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

This seems to be a recurring question. 
UK credit is not reflected on US credit history. It starts at zero. Are UK creditors able to collect in the US and have they been known to do so? Absolutely.


----------

